# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Sporten met een hartslagmeter en beta blokkers

## Edith1

Pas ging ik naar een spinning les waar men fietste met een hartslagmeter. Er werd geadviseerd om er ook een te gebruiken en op ca. 75% (van wat?) te trainen voor een optimaal resultaat.
Nou wil ik best zo'n ding kopen maar is de hartslag, vetverbranding en calorieverbranding nog wel betrouwbaar op zo'n ding als je elke dag beta blokkers slikt tegen hoge bloeddruk? Deze houden de hartslag toch laag? Dan kun je fietsen tot je een ons weegt maar de hartslag is dan toch lager dan hij echt zou (moeten) zijn? Of werkt het niet zo?

----------


## knippie40

Hallo... ik heb het zelfde probleem. Weet u mischien een oplossing ?

----------

